# partage disque dur externe entre 2 mac mini



## MaCinTof (10 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour

je dispose de 2 mac mini dont voici les noms : 

- MacMini
- Station2

Sur MacMini, j'ai un disque dur externe en firewire qui monte bien sur le bureau.
J'ai activé le partage de fichiers et j'ai activé le partage de ce disque.

Sur Station2, dans le finder, rubrique Partagés, je vois bien "MacMini", mais je vois que "Dossier public de dixit (mon login sur Macmini alors que je ne l'ai pas partagé lui...)... je vois rien de mon disque externe, qui pourtant a des autorisations en lecture écriture pour TOUS 

par contre, sur MacMini, quand je clique sur "Reseau", je ne vois strictement rien :s alors qu'ils sont sur le meme réseau, meme adressage ip..... que faire?

Quelqu'un aurait-il une idée svp ? je débute sur mac et je cherche.......merci d'avance


----------



## Freitag (10 Juillet 2011)

As-tu activé le partage de fichier sur tes 2 Mac dans les préférences système -> Partage ?
Ton disque externe sera alors accessible depuis l'autre poste.

Les dossiers publics sont par essence partagés. Dans ces dossiers on ne peut que lire si l'on est pas le propriétaire ou déposer des fichier dans le dossier "Boîte de dépot".

Si ton Mac se connecte automatiquement au dossier public de l'autre Mac, il faut cliquer sur le bouton "se déconnecter" puis cliquer à nouveau sur "se connecter comme&#8230;" et entrer alors login et mot de passe du compte de l'autre Mac.


----------



## MaCinTof (26 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour, 

Je reviens vers vous car ca fonctionnait, mais depuis le passage sous Lion, ca marche plus.

Nom : MacMini1
nom2 : MediaCenter

Sur le MacMini1, j'ai un DD externe, en NTFS, sur lequel je peux écrire, supprimer, bref tout marche, grace a TUXERA.

J'ai partagé ce DD.

Sur le MediaCenter, lorsque je veux atteindre ce partage, j'ai un putain de message d'erreur : 

Opération impossible car l'élément d'origine de "ExterneHDD" est introuvable.

En faisant le test en partageant "Macintosh HD" par ex, ca marche..... alors le probleme est vraiment lié a mon DD externe.

Avez vous une idée svp, car là, je désespére... et m'énerve

merci à vous


----------



## bompi (27 Octobre 2011)

Est-ce que ça marche avec un disque externe "normal" (HFS+) ?


----------



## djm (27 Octobre 2011)

installe tuxera sur mediacenter.
tu dois déclaré l'utilisateur (sur le mediacenter) autorisé sur le macmini.
voir le prefpane "partage"/partage de fichiers/dossiers partagés/ton DD externe.
en "utilisateurs" tu dois avoir celui du mediacenter sinon ajoute (nouveau contact).
Pour exemple de mon expérience perso : j'ai un utilisateur pour chaque machine et un utilisateur pour les partages.


----------



## MaCinTof (31 Octobre 2011)

merci pour vos réponses.

J'ai essayé entre les Macos Lion , dans tous les sens, avec ou sans Tuxera, avec déclaration utilisateur ect... pas réussi.

Entre un snow léopard & un lion, aucun problème ..... j'y accède du premier coup.

Bug de lion ?


----------

